# Why are we doing this? Reasons to travel?



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

You're all travellers, and all have something which drives you to get up and take to the road. My question is: what is it that makes you leave the comfort and security of your homes to travel?

We've been on the road for 7 months. If we're lucky and manage our budget well, we'll manage another 11 months before the rat race calls and we have to hold still and work for a while (probably about 20 years). We don't want to waste the opportunity we have before us, and are pushing ourselves to get out of our comfort zone as much as possible and experience the places we're visiting, and the people who live there.

If you're on, or have been on a tour, what made you do it? What did you do which you loved? Did you feel it changed you in any way? What will you change for your next tour? 

I'm not talking about the mechanics of it all, which GPL adapter to use or what particular route to take. They're all important things to get right, but I'm curious about what makes us get out there, and what we think we will get from a trip (and even what can we give)?

We'd love to hear your thoughts, and they'll help shape our plans and our approach to travelling over the coming months.

Many thanks, Jay


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

quote : My question is: what is it that makes you leave the comfort and security of your homes to travel? 


I really ask myself that at times.
We will probably only get two weeks out this year.
We live in a modest bugalow in a beautifully set out garden with all the privacy anyone could ask for.
No buildings in front or behind us. Just woodland and open countryside.
No noisy kids, just a couple of dogs yapping now and then.
We jump into Bessie drive for hours to get on a train and cross the Channel to where peole speak a foreign language, the scenery is similar to the UK and the last two trips have been in poor weather.
We sleep in a bed that is not as comfortable as the builders sugest.
We pay to park in fields next to strangers, who usually have kids or dogs.
We will spend aprox £600 on diesel in the two weeks, ourchase things that we do not need and eat and drink too much.
On returning home we will be greeted by a large kennels bill for six pooches who will need bathing and grooming.
Orders from customers who wanted stock whilst we were away. They never listen to me when I tell them that we are going on hols.
Lawns that are so high that we have trouble seeing the giraffes and borders that are overgrown with weeds.

Roll on 10 July so we can get away.

Dave p


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

For us it’s a great feeling waking up in the morning not sure where you are or what country you are in also you never know who you are going to meet next we have made some great friends who we met on our travels.

2 Quotes that sum us up 

"Tourists don't know where they've been, travelers don't know where they're going."

"A good traveler has no fixed plans and is not intent on arriving."

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Simples, far less Richard Craniums per square yard. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Coz we is Pikeys.   :wink: :wink: :roll: :roll:   8O 8O 

Home is where all the bills come to, never had a single brown letter when in the MH.

No signal most of the time.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

The raison d'etre. Good question and one not easily answered. I will answer it from my own personal point of view.

My view on life is work to live and not the other way round. I have sporting interests that make me want to travel to far parts of the globe but also seek a way of life that can be very nomadic if I chose to do so. I don't as I have a family that I care for deeply.

My father worked for the airlines so I travelled very extensively across the world. By the time I was 15 I had clocked up nearly a million miles!
This gives you itchy feet when you are settled in a place too long and it also gives you a confidence to go and see the world and strange places which many people find intimidating.

Also I have two burning sporting interests, climbing and surfing. These interests give me a very good reason to travel the world and useing a motorhome to do some of that is intrinsic to the lifestyle of a surfer or climber.

So really there are many reasons but the main one is the adventure we have along the way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Neighbours*

We live in a nice house, nice gardens, lovely close family.

Immediate Neighbours are great, painfully nosey.

But like to get away from the rat race, the phone, the bad neighbours (Mr & Mrs Twunt). The road noise and the jobs we end up doing in a large house. Bit like the Forth Road Bridge.

Like to head towards better weather, different culture, explore and relax.

But the most we have managed is 3 weeks.

I run a couple of Businesses and Mrs. TM works 4 days a week.

If we would, give it up and tour for a couple of years.

TM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I sleep better, eat more healthily, get more exercise, make new friends, experience different cultures.
Sample regional wines, get to swim in the sea, rain often warmer.
Am relaxed (except when John watches tv)
Am a bit nomadic, once moved home 5 times in one year.
can't wait to get away for a long spell, but like to be in the UK during grandchildrens summer holidays.

Sue


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

what made you do it?
We travelled around Europe for 12 months in the van before having to return to earn money again because we wanted to do it while we were still healthy and well in our 50s, we were both ready for a rest and wanted some excitement that took us out of our comfort zone. We both have Mums who died at 56 and wanted to have had a year together before then.

What did you do which you loved?
No work for 12 months was fantastic, we were so relaxed and healthy and happy and we did lots of wonderful things.
The blog has all the details.

Did you feel it changed you in any way?
We have tried to keep work and the hassle of the rat race in proportion since we returned, but it is hard. We try and remember what is important - health, happiness and having good friends.
It certainly changed our perspective on life. We appreciate how lucky we are and appreciate each other.

What will you change for your next tour? 
We'd not necessarily go for 12 months another time, but would love to have 4-6 months away and there are places we haven't been to yet that are on the list to visit.

Everyone's trip is different.

CandA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My biggest problem is Lady p.
She now enjoys staying at home after 39 years of marriage with at least 4 weeks foreign holidays per year.

Little used mh may be for sale after july   

Grounded Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have a few long trips under out belt now with last years five months being the longest yet.

Life changing for me definitely. We are so lucky to have done this in our mid forties when we should be working hard along with most people our age. However its a case of be careful what you wish for as its all I want to do now. I cant settle back at home and have hated the last six months back here.

This is going to sound dramatic but that last trip probably saved my life. I was just getting fatter and fatter last winter and suffering a few health problems. The happiness and healthier lifestyle of life on the road saw me lose three stone while I was away and a good bit more since we got back. I know when we head off again in a few weeks time I will be healthier (most of the time  )

I just love the freedom and seeing new places all the time. meeting different people and experiencing their country and culture. The constant moving on really appeals to me. I always wanted to sail around the world and was obsessed with this dream for decades but Michelle is not a sailor so this is kind of the next best thing.

I don't think I will ever fit into "normal" stay at home and 9 to 5 society again which is a bit of a worry. We live in probably one of the prettiest places in the UK in a lovely house with nothing but 20 miles of green behind us all the way to the Pennines but Im sick of it. 

One of the main things that bugs me now is the weather. Last summer we just had a proper summer for months on end. The British weather just depresses me now.

You only have one bash at life so I say if you can go for it and enjoy it. The logo on our website quotes a very apt Mark Twain quote which I love and sums it up really.

“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbour. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

We travel because we curious, we want to know what is behind the next hill and what the next town has to offer.

We been to 65 countries and lived in 3 continents and will embark on a 2 year tour through Europe with the MH this year.

Has travelling changed us? You bet it has

The people we have meet and the places we seen have have enriched our lives and widen our horizons and this has given us a totally different perspective on live.

We own our house on a beautiful tropical Island on the east cost of Australia overlooking Moreton Bay, but the desire to travel and experience new places and meet new people never leaves us.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

When I was out of work in 2009, Chloe's dog friend invited us to stay with them at their villa in Spain. We rented a van for six weeks, as it seemed the only feasible way to go.

She loved it. I loved it. Within the year we bought our own van.

I can go anywhere with Chloe in the van. Covent Garden is busy at weekends and it is a cost effective, enjoyable and easy way of going anywhere we like. I call it "freedom".

I love my van. Sure, it is complex and needs maintenance, but it is my escape. 

I dream of meeting someone nice, and travelling for months. 

I hope to retire early and will certainly enjoy the freedom my van gives me.

It is a purchase I do not regret.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*reading*

I love reading these stories.

Way we are going, might be looking for a stanah Onmisteplift on the options list!.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> quote : My question is: what is it that makes you leave the comfort and security of your homes to travel?
> 
> I really ask myself that at times.
> We will probably only get two weeks out this year.
> ...


Dave

You tell us how successful you have been with rental property and how many customers you have - and then tell us you can only get away for 2 weeks? 

Maybe you need to hand over the 'management' to Lady P. :lol:

Geoff


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thoughts*

Thanks for all the replies.

My own personal drivers were complicated, not easy for me to fathom myself. My father (who's still alive and coughing, thank the gods) was a miner and so we pretty much stayed put in our home in Nottinghamshire. Both my parents were interested in travel though, so many a bus journey was endured, including an epic one down to Austria which I remember well, desperate as I was to lie down in the isle of the bus for sleep! I've met many people who are at ease with nomadic life as they never had a long term base through childhood; I had one though so the wanderlust has developed in me in some other way.

Dad's overtime in the mines paid for my university education, which lead to a pretty successful career in IT. I spent 18 years working for various companies, accidentally on purpose climbing the corporate ladder, and finally finding myself perhaps getting a little too close to the top. The dissolution I felt with my working life was certainly a driver for me to do something else.

Hitting 39 my best man's father passed away. His funeral was well attended and was the first real exposure to death I've had. It affected me deeply, the world (of course) simply carried on without him, which didn't feel right. It was at this point I think the decision to travel was made, although the formal actions of quitting jobs and selling things took a few months longer as we built up the courage to do it. Why travel? We had tested the water with our previous camper van, and found that we loved it, the feeling of freedom was extraordinary.

As I sit he typing this, looking north to the hills over lake Iseo in Northern Italy, I wonder what has changed in me. My confidence is without a doubt sky high compared to my 'old life'. I also feel humbled and encouraged by many things I've seen on the road, not least the friendliness and resourcefulness of the Moroccans; financially poor but emotionally and socially rich folks, but my comparison with our UK homeland. My 'Britishness' as I call it is fading a little, I'm less reserved, worry far less about holding up the traffic or creating a scene. Sleeping in a car park was a terrifying prospect a few months back, now it's where I feel most comfortable. If I find something is more expensive than I expected at the checkout, it goes back, with no shame felt. In the same way, Our shopping consists almos entirely of no-brand stuff, I almost feel proud rather than embarrassed, as I once did.

I too worry about how I'll fit back into a 9 to 5 lifestyle (or the 8 until 6 office hours with frequent international business trips we foolishly did). Perhaps we won't have to. We don't need anything like as much money as we once thought we did. The hot tub, motorbike, 2 cars, big telly, several computers and games systems all counted for nothing even before we left. Inspirational fellow travellers have shown us other options to working for 'the man' for the rest of our lives. Time will tell if we have the courage to pursue another path.

Pease keep your thoughts coming; they are very valuable to me, and I'm sure to other people on the forum.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Jay, and for everybody's input. Fascinating!! 

Our story...
well, as a child, I was never in one place for long (4 schools by 10yrs old) and grew up on camping (the freedom!). 
I got to 28 and saw all my friends 'settling down' (jobs, houses, kids) and something in my head screeched. So, I left everything I loved and came to the UK, where I only knew 1 person, through work. And you know what? It was the best decision I had every made. 
I think something in me likes a challenge - and certainly, trying to get a bank account in this country is difficult. :lol:

The better half...just decided one day to leave his country and was stopping in the UK for a few months, before heading to Mexico (just because). We met...in 11 days we'll have been married for 10 years. Time has flown. I can't count how many people we have met and worked with. Several countries, places we have lived, worked in. None would have happened, if we hadn't just done it. 

In 2002, we took a mini-break (9 months) and travelled back to our two countries and then went and worked in New Zealand. People say how? I say credit cards - use them and worry about the payment later. This worked in NZ, where we founds jobs within a day. Not high paying, but stunning scenery and fantastic colleagues. Do we have money - no. Do we care - no, except that we'd love to do and experience more!

Has now been 5 years in the same house (OMG) - first time ever. Terribly itchy feet - hate returning home - always have. Always excited when we get in our MH and turn the engine on.
I'm always saying what's round the next corner - always asking why? I am a planner (enjoy seeing what is out there) and then we go off piste. Has never failed. 

If anyone is reading these posts and trying to weigh up the pros and cons - go and do it. I always think it is a bit like jumping into a sea off a jetty. Scared off the unknown and then you go way down, before up you plop on the surface - safe, sound and thrilled at having done it.

Oh, and if anyone can tell us how to give up our jobs and work full time in the MH, please let me know. Cheers, Simone


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My background is similar to the previous poster except that my father died when I was still an Apprentice Fitter with the NCB. I had to grow up fast and take responsibility for a lot of things. I spent some of the swinging 60's working double shifts and weekends underground and sometimes went weeks without seeing daylight in the winter.

The biggest influence though was the fact that my Dad worked 48 years underground and never reached retirement age. I made my mind up that it would not happen to me. I followed the big money, working on contract around the world. I thoroughly enjoyed travelling and was not put off by the dodgy countries and situations I frequently come across. From the age of 55, I only worked part time and packed in altogether at 61.

I never want to see another Airport and I no longer have a valid passport but I still like to be on the move. This is why we bought the van. I had never seen much of my own country and I am now making up for it. It is a great way to spend your time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Thoughts*



OurTour said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> My own personal drivers were complicated, not easy for me to fathom myself. My father (who's still alive and coughing, thank the gods) was a miner and so we pretty much stayed put in our home in Nottinghamshire. Both my parents were interested in travel though, so many a bus journey was endured, including an epic one down to Austria which I remember well, desperate as I was to lie down in the isle of the bus for sleep! I've met many people who are at ease with nomadic life as they never had a long term base through childhood; I had one though so the wanderlust has developed in me in some other way.
> 
> ...


I have a lot of empathy with this post. Michelle and I have lost most of our family and some friends way to early and all of them told us to do stuff while you can. so we have. 

Im amazed at how I have changed over the last few years since we got the van and travelled. I was never into materialistic stuff that much but had a huge love for life in the fast lane that included sports cars, a cruiser in the lake district (which was a second office and booze buddy hide out), lavish holidays and we would party like there was no tomorrow. Since the recession when it all went pear shaped and we bought the van and had time to travel I think ive changed a hell of a lot. Im not exactly a tree hugger yet but I have definite leanings towards how I was in my late teens and early twenties when I was a bit of a hippy and you would find me hanging out at the likes of Glastonbury festival in a battered old renault with stars painted all over it.

This is going to offend a lot of people but in my extensive travels I have started to see what a grasping and "Im alright jack" race of selfish people _*some *_of the Brits are and I can see why we are not popular. Not all of us but a lot. Perhaps I see other Europeans through rose coloured spectacles but I definitely feel more European now and less British. Oh god I don't know if I should hit the submit button here. 8O


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe there is a common thread here...my mother died before I was ten and my better half, his dad, when he was 16.

And BarryD - you brits are alright...(coming from an aussie :wink: )

One great thing about travelling is you realise that every country has its fair share of wonderful, nice, not so nice, and plain awful people. Unfortunately, the aussies like to travel....so sorry to all of you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

nicholsong quoteave 

You tell us how successful you have been with rental property and how many customers you have - and then tell us you can only get away for 2 weeks? 

Maybe you need to hand over the 'management' to Lady P. 

Geoff 


Geoff

I could be packed and off in less than an hour. Let free to wander the confines of the globe.

Since familly tragedy of 8 years ago Lady p does not like being far from our daughter, although she does not appear worried when daughter goes on hols, sometimes in our MH.
Her Alzheimers mum depends on us and our six dogs plus daughters two everyday are tying.

I really wish things were different. I am not a rich man but could survive on my pension and lettings income. Chemicals just ticking over and will only give the same income as the state pension will in just over 3 years time.

My brother in law used to say he works to live. Sadly departed at 45
And that i live to work.

What I do I really enjoy and it keeps the brain active.

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: barryd:This is going to offend a lot of people but in my extensive travels I have started to see what a grasping and "Im alright jack" race of selfish people some of the Brits are and I can see why we are not popular. Not all of us but a lot. Perhaps I see other Europeans through rose coloured spectacles but I definitely feel more European now and less British. Oh god I don't know if I should hit the submit button here. 



It happens in all nationalities Barry. Take those rosy specs off next time you travel. You will see the" I`m all right jack "foreigners with
Bigger motorhomes, bigger houses, bigger boats on beautifull lakes.
Fancy cars.etc
On the downside poor people living from hand to mouth.
we are no different to the others.
Dave p


----------



## whoa (Nov 26, 2010)

Im really enjoying this thread, age 3 years in 1956 I relocated to Malta until the family came back to the uk when I was six, I went back in 2010 and would you believe met some people we knew all those years ago. I have also lived in europe but mine was due to serving in HMF, but also travelled as a flying tourist throughout various parts of europe apart from one gite holiday by car near Bagnoles de Lorne, but never in a MH.
I believe there is a different way of life by utilising a MH, wont be going fultime as far as I can see as my wife would not be to keen, but you can't have everything. 
Whatever the cost whatever the problem I still believe there is freedom in a motorhome, we hired one last year for a week what a wonderful time we had.
How impressed were we, I can tell you as I write my little bit there is a bloke called Glyn rearranging our front garden in anticipation of getting our first motorhome, but sadly not until at least this time next year, how frustrating is that, I just want to get on with it Im nearly 60 and retired, wife works parttime, anyone know how to get teeth marks out of the bread board, and kick marks of the wheelie bin, you dont know misery :twisted: :lol: until you see my bottom lip hang out :lol: :lol: I just love being somewhere else experiencing life


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your week of exploration. How exciting the next year will be for you! You'll probably have a huge list of places to visit - there are some great blogs accessible from this website.
Btw, there is lots that can be explored in this lovely island, without the use of a MH - you'll be surprised how much you haven't seen that is within a day trip of your home!
I love getting out the big AA (etc) road atlas and finding all the little historical/geographical points of interest that we can visit. Regardless, or even because of the weather!!


----------



## whoa (Nov 26, 2010)

simandme said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed your week of exploration. How exciting the next year will be for you! You'll probably have a huge list of places to visit - there are some great blogs accessible from this website.
> Btw, there is lots that can be explored in this lovely island, without the use of a MH - you'll be surprised how much you haven't seen that is within a day trip of your home!
> I love getting out the big AA (etc) road atlas and finding all the little historical/geographical points of interest that we can visit. Regardless, or even because of the weather!!


Absolutely right about places to vist in the UK, we're off to Angelsey next month by car for a week in a cabin, never been to Anglesey before. For many years now at least one holiday has been in the UK North to South which involved the hiring of a cottage/bungalow/chalet etc. our main hobbies are walking, birdwatching, photography, being on the coast,visiting places of interest, but not having a MH meant we had to keep going back to the place we were renting, albeit they were always very good, after last years trip we could now see the value of a MH and how we could linger or move on if we liked or didnt like, but always somewhere else to go. We have been wanting too buy one for sometime, and that's why the front garden is being rearranged, the only down side is, and this is why it's so frustrating the cash I had available in 2010 I tied it all up, and I can't get my grubby little hands on it till 2013, hopefully I should be able to cobble enough together and buy brand new Autoquest 115, sorry if it's slightly off topic, but reasons to travel
is why we want the MH......... yeah bring it on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: barryd:This is going to offend a lot of people but in my extensive travels I have started to see what a grasping and "Im alright jack" race of selfish people some of the Brits are and I can see why we are not popular. Not all of us but a lot. Perhaps I see other Europeans through rose coloured spectacles but I definitely feel more European now and less British. Oh god I don't know if I should hit the submit button here.
> 
> It happens in all nationalities Barry. Take those rosy specs off next time you travel. You will see the" I`m all right jack "foreigners with
> Bigger motorhomes, bigger houses, bigger boats on beautifull lakes.
> ...


I dunno Dave. Have a walk round any marina around the Med. I.e St Tropez, Marmaris or any of the Greek Islands and a big proportion of the super yachts are British Registered. (we like to show off)

Look at any French supermarket car park. How many big BMW's, Range Rovers or sports cars do you see? Not many. I saw plenty in Morrisons car park in Darlington this morning of all places!

The french consider showing wealth as vulgar whereas we are obsessed with showing it. I think they are more bothered about quality of life than materialistic wealth. I dont think this means they are skint though.

I worked in Greece once and got taken to a street party in the local town which went on to the early hours of the morning. All the children waited on the elders and were impecibaly behaved. I was the only foreigner there and was treated like royalty and waited all night so much so it was embarrassing. All the time I was there I never paid for anything and nothing was too much trouble. Do we treat our foreign workers like this?

I just seem to have witnessed so much more closeness between familys and neighbours and communitys than I do here.

Im not saying we are all like that but there does seem to be (to me) a nasty and selfish often aggressive attitude and undercurrent running through this country. Perhaps your right though. Maybe I just haven't seen it yet abroad.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd wrote

"I dunno Dave. Have a walk round any marina around the Med. I.e St Tropez, Marmaris or any of the Greek Islands and a big proportion of the super yachts are British Registered. (we like to show off)"

The yachts may be British Registered but that is because they are mostly owned by companies registered in British offshore islands/tax havens. You only have to look at the port of registration e.g. St Peter Port, Guernsey C.I. to confirm this.

Another giveaway is that their ensigns are often not quite the correct shade of red to have been manufactured in the UK.

Geoff


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I think the word that describes it for me is freedom - I even get a smile on my face driving the MH down for repair or refuelling, because I know that if I really wanted to, I could just keep driving. Only thing that stops me is the finances - mortgages to pay etc - but one day...


----------

